# "Standby Me"



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

After my by pass surgery 9 months ago, my memory is still illusive. It took me days to remember this video clip that so touched my heart many moons ago. It still does today but even more. I thought this forum so expresses the message of this video and I wanted to share it. http://vimeo.com/2539741


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Just be prepared for lots of memory loss.
Gene had it in 2002 and still suffers with memory loss.

My prayers are with you in this recovery, 'cause it ain't easy and it ain't instant.
Take care...JayJay.


----------

